# Notice to all Registered Aliens Re: Annual Report 2014



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just a reminder Don't forget to complete this by end of Feb. 
In line with the forthcoming Annual Report 2014, all registered aliens shall within the first sixty (60) days of every calendar year report in person to the Bureau of Immigration Main Office at Intramuros, Manila, if residing in Metro Manila, or to any of its Sub-port, District, Field/Satellite/Extension Offices, if residing therein or nearest to your place residence, pursuant to Section 10 of R.A. 562 or the Alien Registration Act of 1950.
The parent or legal guardian of an alien who is less than fourteen (14) years of age shall have the duty of reporting for such alien. Failure to comply with the provisions of the Alien Registration Act of 1950 is subject to administrative fine and/or imprisonment, at the option of the Commissioner of Immigration.
Please bring original ACR I-Card or paper-based ACR and duly accomplished application form in making your annual report. You may download AR application forms at our website at Home for your convenience.
For your information and guidance.
December 12, 2013.

2,100 report, legalize stay
Manila, Philippines - Hundreds of foreign nationals have started queuing up daily at the national and field offices of the Bureau of Immigration to report and legalize their continued stay in the country. 
They have until February 29 to renew their alien Certificate of Registration in person.
BI Commissioner Siefred Mison said that as of yesterday a total of 2,100 have visited the BI offices nationwide.
The immigration chief said the new requirement was imposed to strictly enforce immigration rules and regulations on national security, public safety and order as prescribed by the Alien Registration Act.
Aliens who hold tourist visas are excluded, he said.
According to Mison, the annual reporting of foreigners enables the agency to know who are still residing in the country , or those who had left.
Mison said foreign nationals are requested to bring with them their electronic ACR and fill up an application form.
The application form can be downloaded from the bureau’s website (Home ) or personally get a copy from any of the BI offices nationwide. The application fee is P310.
Travel agencies and other entities transacting with the BI are not allowed from accomplishing the application form or paying the corresponding application fees on behalf of their clients.
However, foreigners under 14 years of age and senior citizens are exempted from making personal visit to the BI and may just send a representative to do the chore for them.


----------

